# Tax Pros, Quarterly taxes if married joint return is always refund



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

i see the rule for qtr taxes due as an individual but don't see if you are part of a married couple and actually receive a return every year filing jointly.
I do this part time but have no other income, wife has the job and W2 and there is always over payment by year end.
I don't mind paying the penalty if I have made an error. I Will get
More organized and be on top of it next year if I need to.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No need to make qtr payments if you will get a refund, you only pay 1/4 of what you estimate owing the IRS.

You estimate there will be nothing owed? no quarterly payments.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And stop loaning the government money interest free. Starve the bastards.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

for clarification as a joint couple yes nothing will be owed.
Per my spreadsheet I just updated I have a liability based on my driving, but backing that out of my wife's refund we will still get a refund.
Good news I've been siphoning off $ to an account to act as a buffer come refund time and show true Uber earnings after taxes. That way my wife still sees that she gets that decent return we plan for (the return (less uber/lyft taxes taken out ) + $ siphoned off added back).

Bad news, seeing all those miles driven on your car and true earnings backing out car expense and tax liabilities by driving smarter.

Thanks folks


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Skinny1 said:


> for clarification as a joint couple yes nothing will be owed.
> Per my spreadsheet I just updated I have a liability based on my driving, but backing that out of my wife's refund we will still get a refund.
> Good news I've been siphoning off $ to an account to act as a buffer come refund time and show true Uber earnings after taxes. That way my wife still sees that she gets that decent return we plan for (the return (less uber/lyft taxes taken out ) + $ siphoned off added back).
> 
> ...


Nice idea siphoning that $. You could be saving your marriage! Taxes can be very taxing on marital bliss at tax time when one half doesn't get the refund expected, or worse, owes taxes due to bad planning by the other half. It happens often.


----------

